# Clear pics of Shooting Star MSF & Duo Eyeshadows, GRAPHIC BROWN & LITHOGRAPH E/L



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Since there were quite a few people whom thought Shooting Star may look similar to Naked You, here's a clear picture of Shooting Star I found so you can actually see it and compare it to Naked You:









IMO, I think it looks way better than Naked You. Just absolutely pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope these pictures help you all.  


EDIT: added pictures of DUO EYESHADOWS

Which duo eyeshadow do YOU like the best? Share your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























----------------------------------------------------------
2nd EDIT: Here's the picture of the GRAPHIC BROWN FLUIDLINE that I have taken a clearer picture of than the other one I found and posted in the other thread. I just received this in the mail today along with the Bright Side, Gallery Gal Duo eyeshadow. Anyways, this picture was taken under fluorescent light so it appears lighter than the actual color. The actual color is darker.







Bright Side Gallery Gal under fluorescent light:






------------------------------------------------------------------
3rd EDIT:

LITHOGRAPH FLUIDLINE


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank You!!! I cant wait for this now!!!


----------



## leti (Jul 14, 2006)

I love the last duo!!

the Heat Element duo is similar to the double blush Golden Kitty Primpin?


----------



## gummybug (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_



_

 
I want to eat this.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you think the duo eyeshadows will sell out quick? I love all of them except interview purple-x.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 
_I want to eat this._

 


IT'S MAC-A-LICIOUS huh?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2006)

wow!!! everything looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shooting star actually reminds me of so ceylon instead of naked you, just hope it's not too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the duos look pretty but i doubt i'll be getting any...


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 14, 2006)

Ohh I want the 1st, 3rd and 4th eyeshadows.

I wont be getting shooting star though, looks too dark but I wont know untill I try it on.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2006)

what i really wanna see pictures of is the lipticks! can't wait to see 15 minutes and blonde on blonde!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jul 14, 2006)

Now I want heat Element too.


----------



## tepi_telfast (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm still a little confused... is Shooting Star lighter or darker than Shimpagne? I don't have Shimpagne so I can't tell just by looking at that pic


----------



## lianna (Jul 14, 2006)

Shooting Star has the same non-glittery texture of So Ceylon and Stereo Rose, great news for those who hated Naked You! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything looks fabulous but IMO the Persona Screen Vinyl duo looks the best. But I'm getting all the duos anyway LOL


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_Everything looks fabulous but IMO the Persona Screen Vinyl duo looks the best. But I'm getting all the duos anyway LOL_

 
heh this is the one i like too!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepi_telfast* 
_I'm still a little confused... is Shooting Star lighter or darker than Shimpagne? I don't have Shimpagne so I can't tell just by looking at that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shooting Star is darker than Shimpagne.


----------



## tepi_telfast (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh thanks!! I think I'll be getting this one then


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 14, 2006)

how big are the duo eyeshadows? they seem quite big? and how much more expensive are them compareing to the normal eyeshadows?


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 14, 2006)

the person selling the in his listing describes the size as: "in my opinion,the shadow it not small regular size,it is as big as a blush."

I'll be getting all of them...going to have to wait a lot longer thank you US lot


----------



## sigwing (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, I think I'll need to try to get 2 of the Shooting Star!

I loved the color of Naked You, and a sweet member here suggested the Tan pigment, so I got a little into my blusher brush, or mixed a little onto the pan of blusher I was going to use, and tried it, & found she was absolutely right!  I didn't get the glitter, either, but it must've been just part of the "effect" they were after with the collection it was in.  But I'll always have the Tan Pig!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2006)

dude... i"ll be getting them ALL!


----------



## ette (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW I'm getting all of the duos! And the MSF looks nothing like Naked You to me...


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 14, 2006)

holy crap, those eye-shadow duos are freakin hot. i want them all now!!! shooting star on the other han, mannnnn, i thought it was lighter. THAT SUCKS. maybe ill hafta swatch it to decide.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 14, 2006)

Aah, I want the duos so bad.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 14, 2006)

FINALLY! A collection I can get really excited about!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 14, 2006)

huminahuminahumina. . . . . .


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

That's from my poor wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 That's from everything else.


----------



## Postette (Jul 14, 2006)

hmm...now that i see these shadow duos "up close" I dont think I want any of them..they all look like things that are out..heat element looks like cranberry and shroomor naked lunch, gallery gal looks like shroom and a crossbreed of greensmoke and humid..I just dont know about these anymore..I do dig the MSF and will get those and the lipsticks and the lipglasses..


----------



## Joke (Jul 14, 2006)

drool, this is so exciting!!!!


----------



## Glow (Jul 14, 2006)

Bright Side, Gallery Gal is now on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## laa_cat (Jul 14, 2006)

drool... I am going to buy Shooting star!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 14, 2006)

i want the duos! yummy


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 14, 2006)

shooting star looked so much pinker in this picture:





now I'm kinda bummed about it. so it will be either shooting star or shimpagne for me, and hopefully porcelain pink wont look chalky so I can get that too


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_shooting star actually reminds me of so ceylon instead of naked you_

 
 that's what i'm thinking.
Anyone have a pic of So Ceylon for comparison?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_shooting star looked so much pinker in this picture:





now I'm kinda bummed about it. so it will be either shooting star or shimpagne for me, and hopefully porcelain pink wont look chalky so I can get that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really think the titles were mixed up in those pics.  I have thought that from the first time I saw them.  I am pretty sure shimpagne is first, then shooting star, then porcelain pink.  That website always has the names mixed up.


----------



## firefly (Jul 14, 2006)

darn...the duo i want (gallery girl, bright side) looks just like naked lunch and sumptuous olive, and i have both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i hope shooting star is gorgeous and glowy, i want it for some reason even though im not too much into shimmer


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 14, 2006)

UGH, now i'm starting to change my mind about the e/s duos, the pink is so pretty!


----------



## bebs (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 
_how big are the duo eyeshadows? they seem quite big? and how much more expensive are them compareing to the normal eyeshadows?_

 
these are about the same as ccb's and they are 16.50 each


----------



## electrostars (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_





 That's from my poor wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 That's from everything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaha.

my wallet feels the same way.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_Which duo eyeshadow do YOU like the best? Share your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
I originally wanted bright side/ gallery gal & interview/purple-x, but now I'm going for persona/screen vinyl & interview/purple-x instead. XD


----------



## aziajs (Jul 14, 2006)

I want everything, plus a backup of Shooting Star.  Too bad I am broke.  LOL...


----------



## Phillygirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I got my goodies, now I have to wait for the mail.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 14, 2006)

illusionary,persona/screen vinyl,and interview/purple x.
and DEFINATELY shooting star, although it could be more or less after i smear some swatchy goodness on the back of my little hand


----------



## devin (Jul 14, 2006)

i am soooo excited about this collection!! this is my favorite this year! the color payoff on the duo's is awesome!! they are sooo vibrant and shooting star is beautiful!!


----------



## leppy (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow I really hope heat/element is showing up accurately on my monitor, I'll get it for sure if so!!

Shooting Star looks even better than I imagined! Yay!


----------



## electrostars (Jul 14, 2006)

I missed out on every other MSF, except for naked you & petticoat ..so i'm getting all three this collection. heheh..yay for freelance money. I just hope it's in my mailbox before next thursday. ;x


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm buying the whole collection. Look what you did ExquisiteImages LOL...I keed, I keed


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_





 I'm buying the whole collection. Look what you did ExquisiteImages LOL...I keed, I keed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:haha2:


----------



## electrostars (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_





 I'm buying the whole collection. Look what you did ExquisiteImages LOL...I keed, I keed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could afford to buy an entire collection(any collection). hahah.

If I did that I'd cry. I cry when I buy 3 things. LOL.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 14, 2006)

I want all of these.

*looking at my poor wallet*


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_the person selling the in his listing describes the size as: "in my opinion,the shadow it not small regular size,it is as big as a blush."

I'll be getting all of them...going to have to wait a lot longer thank you US lot_

 
It's not the size of the blush in pot form. I'm looking at the Duo Eyeshadow in Bright Side Gallery Gal that just arrived in the mail today. It's smaller than the blush in pot form, it's domed shape like the mineralize skinfinishes though. IT'S SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 15, 2006)

And I was only going to get a fuildine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm just hoping they look like crap in person...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

graphic brown is very pretty!  i swatched it today and it has shimmer in it.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 15, 2006)

I looove both fluidlines! I just wanna lick Graphic Brown, it looks just like chocolate! but I'm not getting any e/s duo, I'm too worried that my sensible eyes won't get along with mineralize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my eyes can puff with frost e/s, so I guess the mineralize ones aren't for me? I'm not getting the MSF either, I got Pleasureflush and I think I've used it once or twice so, it's no use. I wanted the Ciao Manhattan lipglass, but it's so much more pink than what I imagined, not too happy about that.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_I looove both fluidlines! I just wanna lick Graphic Brown, it looks just like chocolate! but I'm not getting any e/s duo, I'm too worried that my sensible eyes won't get along with mineralize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my eyes can puff with frost e/s, so I guess the mineralize ones aren't for me? I'm not getting the MSF either, I got Pleasureflush and I think I've used it once or twice so, it's no use. I wanted the Ciao Manhattan lipglass, but it's so much more pink than what I imagined, not too happy about that._

 
People would give up an arm just for Pleasureflush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the only MSF I don't have yet. Since I got into MAC so late, I've paid way over retail for other MSFs besides the ones from the Lingerie collection so I know I'm going to get Shooting Star when it comes out.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 15, 2006)

Lithograph is exactly what I wanted it to look like!  Long I hve waited for a gray fluidline.  This looks like a cross between Silverstoke and Nightfish.  Simply gorgeous.  I am getting almost everything and 3 Shooting Star's.  YAY for the Pro Card!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 
_Lithograph is exactly what I wanted it to look like!  Long I hve waited for a gray fluidline.  This looks like a cross between Silverstoke and Nightfish.  Simply gorgeous.  I am getting almost everything and 3 Shooting Star's.  YAY for the Pro Card!_

 






 about lithograph.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm in love!! and getting it everything!!!!!!! and maybe 3 or 4 shooting star's YAY!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 15, 2006)

OH LITOGRAPH IS MINE!!  I can't wait... it looks exactly like I was hoping it would!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yes! Lithograph is just fabulous, and it's exactly how I pictured it as well. I must buy two.

Might I add, that I have officially gone over budget


----------



## Kristen (Jul 15, 2006)

Is lithograph metallic/pearl as well? It looks like it is from the picture... but maybe I'm hallucinating


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Is lithograph metallic/pearl as well? It looks like it is from the picture... but maybe I'm hallucinating_

 
I read on another thread someone said it was metallic.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Oh yes! Lithograph is just fabulous, and it's exactly how I pictured it as well. I must buy two.

Might I add, that I have officially gone over budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I will be broke after I haul a more items from the Patternmaker and A Muse collection and then the upcoming collections in August


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 15, 2006)

Hrm... when I swatched Graphic Brown today, it's not as *wow* as I thought it'd be... but I like it since it's darker than Dipdown or Richground...  It's not as *wow* because I found as it dried it didn't remain as vibrant as in the pot... mind you I ended up swatching a quarter-sized circle on the back of my hand cuz I didn't realize I had that much product!

I'm hoping to post those swatches later tonight.  So far, I ended up getting Coral Grade and Soft Edge l/g's.  CG made me think of Show Coral c/g, but I don't have it so I can't compare.


----------



## depecher (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you for posting the photo of Lithograph. I am soooooooo excited about that fluidline! It looks exactly like I wanted it to look. =)


----------



## Sanne (Jul 16, 2006)

omg the pink from interview/purple-X looks so much like sterio rose msf!!!

I'm def getting shooting star!


----------

